# How to sublimate a diner mug?



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

Anyone know how? The diner mug is the thick-walled mug with the concave outside. Some of the online mug factories do it, but I don's ever see diner-mug blanks for mug presses. Clearly, flat paper won't rest properly on a curved surface, so my assumption is that this cannot be done with special equipment (i.e., maybe flexible "paper" and a concave wrap). Just curious if anyone knows about this.


Diner mug image:
https://www.bing.com/images/search?...08004175825273807&selectedIndex=15&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

A 3D sublimation printer would work if the mug is properly coated for sublimation.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

Really! The vacuum process makes sense... but how would one wrap the dye-sub paper around a concave surface? Even doing a logo on just one side of a mug would require paper being taped on, and flat paper on a concave surface would mean wrinkles and such... at least I assume.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you found a supplier for concave mugs like this that can be sublimated? I've never seen them.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> Have you found a supplier for concave mugs like this that can be sublimated? I've never seen them.


They have them in South Africa:

https://www.ineedgadgets.co.za/products/corporate-gift-curved-sublimation-mug


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/p/3d-Sublimati...sfer-Print/7013393408?iid=253386541680&chn=ps


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

At first, your mug should be coated, you should also prepare a printer, sublimation ink, heat transfer paper, thermal tape and 3D vacuum heat press, then you can begin your sublimation your mug. If you have any questions, you can ask me, we are a professional manufacturer in sublimation blanks and customization.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm no expert, but the way I'd tackle printing a concave mug (assuming I could obtain a suitable coated blank) would be to use sublimation film rather than paper and use a heat-shrink wrap instead of a silicone wrap or mug press.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

splathead said:


> Have you found a supplier for concave mugs like this that can be sublimated? I've never seen them.



I haven't hunted for them, but all the big Internet mug-press businesses seem to have them.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> I'm no expert, but the way I'd tackle printing a concave mug (assuming I could obtain a suitable coated blank) would be to use sublimation film rather than paper and use a heat-shrink wrap instead of a silicone wrap or mug press.



Webtrekker, thanks -- really brand new to this, just began doing mugs in the past two weeks. I am unfamiliar with sublimation film. Does that work in a typical dye-sub printer? We have the Sawgrass SG800.


My head-scratching is that printing on paper means there's no way to wrap flat paper around a mug that is convex. All the samples that I see on the online mug-customization sites don't show wrapped images but logos or smaller pics on one side of the mug. MAYBE that would reduce the challenges, but it just seems like it would still wrinkle, bend, etc., and leave marks in the image.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

zoomsub said:


> At first, your mug should be coated, you should also prepare a printer, sublimation ink, heat transfer paper, thermal tape and 3D vacuum heat press, then you can begin your sublimation your mug. If you have any questions, you can ask me, we are a professional manufacturer in sublimation blanks and customization.



Zoomsub, thanks. I'm just stuck on trying to understand how to wrap flat paper around a concave surface. Just doesn't seem viable! Webtrekker suggested sublimation film, which I am unfamiliar with but about to go research. A vacuum sublimation machine makes sense in order to apply consistent pressure, but the problem of a wrinkled paper/etc. would seem to be an issue.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> I'm no expert, but the way I'd tackle printing a concave mug (assuming I could obtain a suitable coated blank) would be to use sublimation film rather than paper and use a heat-shrink wrap instead of a silicone wrap or mug press.



Webtrekker, thanks again... a quick search regarding sublimation film seems to have begun educating me! I appreciate the direction.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Regular sub paper can be used on curved items.

http://www.laserreproductions.com/blank-imprintables/mugs-cups-steins/sublimation-latte-mug.html

http://www.laserreproductions.com/media/infortis/instructions/LatteMugs.pdf

http://www.laserreproductions.com/media/infortis/templates/Template-16oz-Latte-Mug.psd


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

I think the mug the OP was interested in curves in two directions, like a saddle, so most sublimation papers would be out of the question. Personally though, I'd steer clear of mugs of that shape myself.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> I think the mug the OP was interested in curves in two directions, like a saddle, so most sublimation papers would be out of the question. Personally though, I'd steer clear of mugs of that shape myself.



Yes -- like the image I've attached here... sort of hourglass-shaped all the way around. I tried various paper sizes and a small logo on one side MIGHT work... but anything large, particularly that wraps around, is just not going to work.


I have not found suppliers in the U.S. yet, but then I haven't scoured for them because I need to know what I have to do in order to even do these. The big companies have them, but they probably order straight from China.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

IndyFitz said:


> but they probably order straight from China


Maybe, but they are easy to make anywhere. They are are basically normal mugs but powder-coated.


Anyway, I'm yet to see one having a full edge-to-edge image sublimated. I't cannot be done, because paper does not stretch that much. For small images normal paper will work.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

mgparrish said:


> Regular sub paper can be used on curved items.
> 
> Latte & Espresso Mugs - Drinkware & Mugs - Imprintables
> 
> ...



Not like a diner mug. Those are angled; diner mugs are curved inward at the middle. With an angled latte mug, you still have straight sides, so the paper is curving in only one direction. With a diner mug, you're curving the paper around the mug but also have to curve it inward. That's where the whole thing comes apart. Here's a pic of a diner mug... shaped like an hourglass:


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

IndyFitz said:


> Not like a diner mug. Those are angled; diner mugs are curved inward at the middle. With an angled latte mug, you still have straight sides, so the paper is curving in only one direction. With a diner mug, you're curving the paper around the mug but also have to curve it inward. That's where the whole thing comes apart. Here's a pic of a diner mug... shaped like an hourglass:


Thanks for the clarification, I didn't read the original posting well enough.

Yes, those would require a film that is more easily shaped.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The films work with vacuum, and cannot see an efficient way to do it with this mug. So far, all the ones I've seen printed have a fairly small print, which can be done with paper.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Try the thermo-shrinkable bags from BestSub.

Check out their video from 0:38

https://youtu.be/39vrzumu9ao


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

webtrekker said:


> Try the thermo-shrinkable bags from BestSub.
> 
> Check out their video from 0:38
> 
> https://youtu.be/39vrzumu9ao



Ehh... probably 2:24 is the relevant part.
I have a similar setup I've been playing with (vacuum lines in a countertop oven), BUT look at the plate when it comes out. You can see where the paper has wrinkled. I could not possibly sell this.


----------



## IndyFitz (Sep 12, 2018)

So in case anyone is interested, after researching the heck out of this, this is what I have learned.


1. Obviously, you can't sublimate an hourglass-shaped diner mug in a mug press. (Lesson: Before you buy a mug press, better know if your customer wants to do diner mugs in the first place.)



2. You can't use sublimation paper on it unless it's a very small image, so nothing large and no wraparounds. (Lesson: Research before buying anything.)



3. You can use sublimation film and get away with larger images and wraparounds. (Lesson: If we'd researched first, we'd have known that.)



4. But to do #3, you need a 3D vacuum heat press and silicone wraps. The vacuum press creates a vacuum, the silicone wrap snugs up to the mug for pressure, and you cook. (Lesson: See #3 lesson.)



5. But despite 3D vacuum heat presses being on the market for many years now, they are, as someone put it, "not ready for primetime." I have read of some horror stories about Chinese-made vacuum presses that have not worked, failed, necessitated 220V wiring, had wild temperature variations (on the order of 40 degrees Celsius or 100 degrees Fahrenheit) resulting in inconsistent quality, etc. (Lesson: Quality matters. Spending lots of money without a proven track record is a crap shoot.)



6. One user built his own vacuum press by running a vacuum pump via hoses into the unit. I don't know if I'm that handy, but might try at home. But our print shop is at a university, replete with union rules and fire codes and electrical rules and other regulations, so no one is ever going to let me plug that in. (Lesson: Better to ask forgiveness than permission?)


7. Even if you go through all of this, there are very few diner mugs that are also sublimation blanks. One user here pointed out one in South Africa. Expensive to start, colored inside, with gift boxes, and then shipping to the U.S. makes that cost-prohibitive. I literally have not found another sublimatable diner mug yet. (Lesson: Research beforehand remains king.)



8. I investigated spray-on sublimation coatings. This is an option, enabling buying regular, uncoated diner mugs and adding the coating... and hoping for the best, as some users report excellent results and others tell you it will never work. (Lesson: Your mileage may vary.)



9. A popular method here and elsewhere is using Rave 4X Mega Unscented Hairspray. Yep, you read that right. Hairspray contains polymers, so it might make sense. In one post, users disbelieved the lady who posted this, but at least tried it and was surprised that it worked. (Lesson: Knowing this, we should NEVER spray that stuff in our hair.)



10. All of the above merely comes to the conclusion that it's probably more trouble than it's worth to sublimate diner mugs. (Lesson: It's probably more trouble than it's worth to sublimate diner mugs.)



For anyone who cares, the reason that I want to do this is because out university bookstore gets diner mugs with school logos on them elsewhere and wants us to do them. She is apparently getting mugs printed with UV ink, which of course is a different process than sublimation. (Lesson: Ask the right questions first.)



SO... all that being said, if I am mistaken on something, or if someone has new information to add, I'd love to hear it.And for those of you who have had success using 3D vacuum heat presses, I would very much like to hear what you're using. We're considering buying one but I'd like to hear what units others have found success with.


Best,
-Indy


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

usama iqbal said:


> There are following steps to do mug sublimation in a right way:
> 1: Choose an suitable mug for sublimation.
> 2: Create your own graphics or choose any image for sublimation.
> 3: print your chosen image.
> ...


you just copy & pasted some lines from the affiliate website you linked (is that your site, or do you get a commission?)

your post is not even really relevant to the thread, it was a very specific problem
plus its a 4 year-old post that the op already came back and made a very detailed post about his findings (the very post above yours)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> you just copy & pasted some lines from the affiliate website you linked (is that your site, or do you get a commission?)
> 
> your post is not even really relevant to the thread, it was a very specific problem
> plus its a 4 year-old post that the op already came back and made a very detailed post about his findings (the very post above yours)


See what happens when you reply to posts instead of reporting them? Orphan posts. the post was being removed at the same time you were replying.


----------

